# Mollie's Holey Sweater



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Here is the PDF of the pattern I created for my dog Mollie. The holey in the title comes from the fact that I used multiple yo's to create the leg holes. Enjoy and please let me know if you find typos or other terrible mistakes.

You can also get on Ravelry here:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mollies-holey-dog-sweater


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice! Thank you!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning. I just had to respond to this not because of the sweater, altho I downloaded the pattern, but because your pup looks so much like my Spencer. Spencer is a rescue Shorkie whom I trained to be a therapy dog. We visit a nursing home every two weeks and I can only say that I literally see miracles happen right before my eyes! He wore his Steeler sweater to work this week but I might just make him one from your pattern, with some changes since he weighs about 19 lbs. Thanks for sharing your dog and your pattern. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you! My son's dog needs a new one and she's about the size of your dog. Think I will try this one out today.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

jberg said:


> Good morning. I just had to respond to this not because of the sweater, altho I downloaded the pattern, but because your pup looks so much like my Spencer. Spencer is a rescue Shorkie whom I trained to be a therapy dog. We visit a nursing home every two weeks and I can only say that I literally see miracles happen right before my eyes! He wore his Steeler sweater to work this week but I might just make him one from your pattern, with some changes since he weighs about 19 lbs. Thanks for sharing your dog and your pattern. Happy Needling. jberg


Spencer is adorable! Thank you so much for sharing. Mollie varies betwen 10.5 to 11 pounds so he is a bit bigger but my goodness he looks a lot like Mollie!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this pattern, Glenda. My Yorkie is about 7.5 pounds and I've been looking for a sweater to knit for him. He has a winter coat (and he's needed it the past couple of weeks) but a sweater will be perfect for him when it warms up to the 20s (F)!


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Artbarn said:


> Thanks for sharing this pattern, Glenda. My Yorkie is about 7.5 pounds and I've been looking for a sweater to knit for him. He has a winter coat (and he's needed it the past couple of weeks) but a sweater will be perfect for him when it warms up to the 20s (F)!


using smaller needles might be a good idea. That's about 3 pounds less than my pooch.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

gclemens said:


> using smaller needles might be a good idea. That's about 3 pounds less than my pooch.


That's good advice. I was wondering how I would handle the size difference--Oakley is about 25% smaller than Mollie. Now I don't have to figure it out on my own, or at least I know where to start!

Thank you.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for this- seamless! YEAH!!!!!! Please share what the yarn was that you used- beautiful!


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

cainchar said:


> Thank you for this- seamless! YEAH!!!!!! Please share what the yarn was that you used- beautiful!


Red Heart Botique Eclipse color was Mountain Mist. I'm glad you liked it! I used yarn left over from a sweater I knit for my son.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, my daughter will love the pattern for her dog.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Thanx, for the pattern.


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

jberg said:


> Good morning. I just had to respond to this not because of the sweater, altho I downloaded the pattern, but because your pup looks so much like my Spencer. Spencer is a rescue Shorkie whom I trained to be a therapy dog. We visit a nursing home every two weeks and I can only say that I literally see miracles happen right before my eyes! He wore his Steeler sweater to work this week but I might just make him one from your pattern, with some changes since he weighs about 19 lbs. Thanks for sharing your dog and your pattern. Happy Needling. jberg


GOD BLESS you for your therapy dog work!!!!! Spencer and Mollie should have a "wedding" it would be a hoooot!!!!!

they are both just so adorable... I scooted over to Rav to see the pic of Mollie... they are both just so fluffy and cuddly and sweet!


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Spencer has the most soulful eyes. You can see the love in them.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

SUch a nice pattern. Thanks.


----------

